# Junior - Senior?



## W2046

Hello,

I'm sure this isn't the right place to post my question but I don't know who else to turn to.  I'm registered as a Junior member but I'd very much like to join the Seniors club.  (I am of an age...)  How can I manage the transfer?

Many thanks


----------



## Franglais1969

Hello there,

The "title" is dependant on how many posts you have made.

Hope that helps.


----------



## W2046

Hi there Franglais 1969,

Thanks for your reply.  I'll have to get posting then!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I think when you surpass 200, you become senior.


----------



## Etcetera

MonsieurAquilone said:


> I think when you surpass 200, you become senior.


100, I believe.
Now W2046, if you'll click here, there's one of the many threads dedicated to this fascinating topic.


----------



## cuchuflete

When you become a senior member, the benefits are astounding.  If you post a question without context, instead of receiving the gentle request given to newbies, you will be drawn and quartered and burned in the village square.


----------



## ElaineG

You also have to give the mods a young bullock every Spring solstice.  And don't ask what we do with your wife/husband/favorite dog.


----------



## Frenko

...that's what I call Privilege!


----------



## roxcyn

You all are so funny!


----------

